# Dental Insurance



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

My company will give me basic Health Cover which doesn't include dental. Are dentists expensive, would it be worth taking out a dental cover plan (if you can do it on its own) or is it not worth it?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are no stand alone dental insurance plans in the UAE.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> There are no stand alone dental insurance plans in the UAE.


Ta


----------

